

PHP-Sat: Check for common mistakes in PHP source code - jeffreymcmanus
http://www.program-transformation.org/PHP/

======
jeffreymcmanus
This looks interesting (I haven't used it yet). I'd be interested in
recommendations from people who have used it or who can recommend something
similar/better.

